# Can't get hp 2210 scanner to work with mac os x 10.5.2



## sarahbell (Sep 3, 2008)

Get message on printer that there is no connection and message on the computer " unable to connect to twain data source. I have reinstalled printer drivers fo HP from the Mac install disc. What do I need to do now?
sarahbell


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is this an all in one scanner printer? On HP's support site they have this info about it. It seems that they haven't worked everything out for the scanner part yet.


----------

